# Gaggia Classic Watery Coffee Extracting to Quickly



## gm031193 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi all, my first post here although I have browsed around as a guest many times in the past!

I am looking for a bit of help/advice in regards to my Gaggia Classic.

I have owned a Gaggia Classic for the past 3/4 years. I recently had it serviced due to the internals of the shower screen being blocked meaning that the machine was unable to extract/pour properly (making noises as if it was blocked and about to explode). Since recieving the machine back, the coffee is extracting much more efficently and the machine is operating at a quieter noise level, however the coffee being extracted is watery with little/no crema, and I am extracting two large double espresso shots in about 10 seconds. Please see some details of my 'set-up' below.

- Gaggia Classic 2012 Model, pre-heating the machine for approx. 20 minutes before pouring.

- Locally Roasted coffee roasted within the last two weeks (I have tried two different suppliers of locally roasted coffee during my tests).

- Bodum Electric Burr Grinder (using the 'finest' grind setting, something akin to table salt) - I have tired a slightly coarser setting but with no different results.

- Pressurised 14G Basket (with the small black noggin). I have tried using 14, 16 and 18 grams of coffee. I have also tried a non-pressurised basket (with lots of holes in the bottom and no noggin) with 18 and 20 grams but all of these tests are producing the same results.

- Stainless steel tamper, I have tried a 'gentle press' and a 'very hard push' in regards to how much I press down on the coffee.

I appreciate that there have been some other posts set up previously with a similar topic, however I am running out of ideas in regards to what part of my set up is not working as most of the time it is the grind or type of coffee which i dont think is the case here. My only thought could be that the internal pressure needs adjusting closer to 9/10PSI, however this machine has previously produced good coffee so I am not convinced that this is the case.

I would appreciate any input as to what may be wrong here. Thanks!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Bit of a head scratcher. My first instinct was the grinder, that is not a suitable grinder for espresso, it will not be able to grind fine enough.

That said, if you are using a pressurised basket you should be able to get ok results. They are designed to account for much coarser grind.

Have you had the machine from new?


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

If you haven't already then check your OPV (over pressure valve) setting. Many classics left the factory set far too high. Easy to do and takes all of five minutes with a £12 pressure gauge from ebay: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LOW-COST-Portafilter-Pressure-Gauge-Tester-Coffee-Espresso-Machine-for-Gaggia/161207194396?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Just remember to reconnect the OPV outlet tube after each adjustment or things will get messy quickly.






When you've confirmed your OPV is set to 10bar according to the gauge (which should equate to around 9bar at the puck), try your non-pressurised basket with an 18g dose tamped firmly and see how you go. You should be looking for around 36-40g espresso out in around 20-30 secs.

If it's still running too fast then your grind is too coarse and you either need to modify your grinder or look for a replacement.

Hope that helps


----------



## gm031193 (Apr 17, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Bit of a head scratcher. My first instinct was the grinder, that is not a suitable grinder for espresso, it will not be able to grind fine enough.
> 
> That said, if you are using a pressurised basket you should be able to get ok results. They are designed to account for much coarser grind.
> 
> Have you had the machine from new?


 My parents owned the machine from new and they handed it down to me a few years back. They had it serviced once whilst they had it. I appreciate your comments r.e grinder, and I am in the market for a more suitable option - however that said I have made decent espressos with this grinder/machine combo in the past which is what make this situation more confusing!



Skizz said:


> If you haven't already then check your OPV (over pressure valve) setting. Many classics left the factory set far too high. Easy to do and takes all of five minutes with a £12 pressure gauge from ebay: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LOW-COST-Portafilter-Pressure-Gauge-Tester-Coffee-Espresso-Machine-for-Gaggia/161207194396?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Just remember to reconnect the OPV outlet tube after each adjustment or things will get messy quickly.
> 
> ...


 Thanks, I think this is what I am homing in on - will look into buying one of these.


----------



## gm031193 (Apr 17, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Bit of a head scratcher. My first instinct was the grinder, that is not a suitable grinder for espresso, it will not be able to grind fine enough.
> 
> That said, if you are using a pressurised basket you should be able to get ok results. They are designed to account for much coarser grind.
> 
> Have you had the machine from new?


 I did an experiement today, I bought a packet of pre-ground vacuum packed Lavazza from the supermarket and immediately noticed that the grind was much finer than what I can achieve with my current grinder....! Subsequently the espresso pull with the supermarket coffee was much more successful than the previous pulls I have been doing using my own pre-ground coffee. The pull is still to quick which (about 10-12 second from a double shot) but this is likely attribute to the OPV setting being factory default and it being supermarket coffee. Based on this I think we can attribute the issues I outlined in the OP to the grinder, which I naively thought was suitible for espresso!


----------

